# Gorgeous 14 week old puppy but not sure can keep him...



## 90722 (Jun 13, 2017)

Writing this is breaking my heart. I got my little puppy when he was 9 weeks old so had him about 5 weeks now and he is amazing. He is training so well, we go to puppy classes and he knows most basic commands now. He is crated trained and is good at night for 8 hours. 
Unfortunately he has more the spaniel coat (he is a sprockapoo) and i am allergic to him. I have tried to battle through and hope it would get better but it is not improving and the GP seems to think there is little else to do other than anti histamines. 
I am coming therefore to the really hard decision to rehome this fab pup.
He definitely cannot just go to any home though. I want to be sure that he will be loved and his new family keep up with training etc.
I live in the UK in Hampshire - if anyone has any ideas of finding him a loving home please share them.
Thank you


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Oh you poor thing, it must be upsetting, it's a shame you are allergic to him, good luck with rehoming


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

That is a shame - with such a youngster I would be tempted to either go back to the breeder if you are happy with them and sure they are good as they may already have people waiting for pups, or go via the Doodle Trust who will home check and make sure a new home is first class http://www.doodletrust.com/


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

What form does your allergy take? If it's sneezing etc then maybe one of those air purifying machines would allow you to keep your pup. I am allergic to cats and when visiting a friend with cats this machine is a godsend. I have absolutely no symptoms....just an alternative for you to consider.


----------

